
Show HN: Hexplore – An intuitive trip planner - MonPote
https://hexplore.net
======
MonPote
Hi Hacker News,

Developer of Hexplore here. I'm a student in computer science from France and
I had the chance to travel a lot in the past few years during my studies. I've
tried a lot of app to make trip planning more pleasant, but I didn't find
anything that match my way to plan. So I decided to make my own trip planner.
This is the first prototype (it only has about 200 places to visit in France
and doesn' t work on mobile) and I would love to get your thoughts.

Thanks

